
The Profile of the Ideal Software Developer - elbear
https://elbear.com/the-profile-of-the-ideal-software-developer.html
======
bediger4000
This is missing a giant piece: in what context?

Is this for "business" software? Scientific? Crypto?

There's an old saying: Good, Fast or Cheap, pick any two. That might be
relevant to drag racing (the context in which I heard it first) and irrelevant
for software, but the underlying lesson, that there's inherent tension between
different conceptions of "ideal" should not be lost. Picking a context for
"ideal", making that explicit, and then acknowledging that compromises are
necessary is necessary. Any other path will leave everyone wondering how
they're going to make necessary compromises in one aspect of "ideal", without
getting in trouble.

~~~
elbear
Thank you for the input. I guess I was looking for the qualities that would
apply to all those areas you mentioned. In the same way that systems theory is
an abstraction that hovers above many different areas of human knowledge.
However, I didn't make that explicit.

Your point for compromises is very important. It's important, because you have
to compromise on your way to this ideal that I wrote about.

